#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-06-09
<bittin> :)
<JoWa> Hallå. :)
<bittin> hejsan
<JoWa> Många här…
<bittin> nja :p
<JoWa> HÃ¥kan kommer inte.
<bittin> såg det
<JoWa> Gunnar brukar komma, så vi väntar väl några minuter.
<bittin> alright
<bittin> har ingen jättebra koll var med ett kort tag sist
<JoWa> I Håkans frånvaro brukar Gunnar leda mötet.
<JoWa> Jag är alltid upptagen med att föra protokoll. ;)
<bittin> ah
<bittin> får se om han dyker upp då
<JoWa> Verkar inte så, han brukar vara punktlig.
<JoWa> En kvart har gått. Tycker att vi nu ställer in mötet.
<bittin> ah
<bittin> flytta fram det kanske?
<JoWa> Vi kan nog bestämma tid för nästa mötet på forumet.
<bittin> mjo
<bittin> tar o försvinner då och kanske dyker upp när det nu blir om jag har tid
<JoWa> Ja. Kul att du var här i dag. :-)
<bittin> jag pillar mest med Mozilla saker dock men alltid roligt att småtitta lite :)
<JoWa> Synd att inte så många andra hittade hit.
<bittin> nepp kommer förbi då mötet nu blir om jag har spare time
<bittin> hej så länge
#ubuntu-se-mote 2016-06-15
<bittin> :)
<JoWa> Go’ afton. Timmen är slagen. Ska vi köra igång?
<GunnarHj> Tycker jag.
<JoWa> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår JoWa respektive GunnarHj.
<JoWa> +1 Rimligt förslag.
<GunnarHj> +1 Tycker jag också. :)
<JoWa> Protokoll från förra mötet.
<JoWa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te43/Protokoll
<JoWa> Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Hur gör vi med servern?
<JoWa> Ska vi fortsätta att låta Space2U hysa vår sida och vårt forum, eller ska vi flytta till Canonicals server?
<JoWa> Vår serveradministratör Johan har uttalat sitt stöd för att behålla nuvarande lösning. Jag är av samma uppfattning.
<GunnarHj> Jag också, liksom några andra som har uttalat sig. Så låt oss ta beslut.
<JoWa> Kan vi besluta att behålla nuvarande lösning, att låta Space2U hysa ubuntu-se.org tills vidare?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Nästa punkt: Skrivåtkomst i forumets LoCo-kategori ‒ Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<GunnarHj> Förslaget här: https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60284
<JoWa> Jag har inga formella invändningar, men undrar vad det kommer att användas till.
<GunnarHj> Det jag hoppas på är att även icke LoCo-medlemmar kan tycka till t ex på någon kallelse om någon fråga som skall behandlas. Ett sätt att få bredare input inför beslut. Ser egentligen inga problem. Om det ändå visar sig leda till något dåligt, så kan vi ju ompröva.
<GunnarHj> (Då slipper folk posta separata trådar om LoCo-ärenden på andra platser.)
<JoWa> Frågan är varför de som vill uttala sig i LoCo-frågor väljer att inte vara LoCo-medlemmar, med fullt inflytande.
<GunnarHj> Jo.. Det får nog de svara på. ;)
<JoWa> Jo. Tror att vi är redo att fatta beslut i frågan.
<bittin> Här nu
<JoWa> Kan vi bevilja forummedlemmar som ej är LoCo-medlemmar skrivåtkomst i forumet LoCo-avdelning?
<GunnarHj> +1
<bittin> +1 till båda förslagen so far
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Välkommen bittin.
<GunnarHj> bittin: Vilka båda förslag?
<bittin> GunnarHj: Tycker att servern fortfarande ska ha nuvarande lösning och att vem som helst ska få skriva i Loco forumet
<GunnarHj> bittin: Aha, tack. Då vet jag för protokollet. :)
<JoWa> Gott. Då går vi vidare med nästa punkt.
<JoWa> Synlighet för underkategorier till Café ‒ Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<GunnarHj> Diskussion (eller vad man nu skall kalla det) här: https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=60286
<GunnarHj> Det är väl egentligen dessa tre som skulle kunna diskuteras:
<GunnarHj> Nyheter
<GunnarHj> Nyheter i datorvärlden.
<GunnarHj> 	
<GunnarHj> Surftips
<GunnarHj> Länkar till nåt roligt, konstigt, udda, trevligt, mysigt, ja allt som kan tänkas vara kul!
<GunnarHj> Debatt
<GunnarHj> Här är platsen för diskussioner som inte passar in i övriga forumet.
<GunnarHj> För närvarande är "Nyheter" en öppen kategori till skillnad från de två övriga.
<JoWa> Jag stred tidigare för att göra Caféet och Nyheter synliga. Inga invändningar mot att göra Surftips synligt.
<bittin> har inga invändningar heller
<GunnarHj> Samma här. Vad tycker ni om "Debatt"?
<JoWa> Debatt är mer tveksam, men den avdelningen används knappt.
<GunnarHj> Min principiella inställning är att vi skall eftersträva maximal öppenhet, om inte bärande skäl talar emot.
<GunnarHj> Men om det finns tveksamhet om "Debatt", så skulle vi ju kunna begränsa oss till "Surftips" i dagens beslut.
<bittin> GunnarHj: samma här det är ju ändå ett forum för Opensource dock kanske inte vill alla ha hätska debatter, så kan ju vara skönt att man får gå med i en separat grupp då
<GunnarHj> bittin: Frågan känns hypotetisk just nu, men det kan ju ändra sig...
<JoWa> Läs kategorireglerna: https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=59476
<JoWa> Fel länk. https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=84
<JoWa> Jag föreslår att vi öppnar Surftips och låter Debatt vara tillgänglig endast för medlemmar.
<GunnarHj> Jag har egentligen en annan uppfattning, men avstår från att lägga motförslag.
<GunnarHj> +1 för JoWas förslag.
<bittin> +1
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Övriga frågor.
<JoWa> Några övriga frågor?
<GunnarHj> Inte jag.
<bittin> inte härifrån heller
<JoWa> Sista punkten: Tid för nästa möte.
<JoWa> Hur snart behöver vi ett möte?
<GunnarHj> 15 september kl. 20?
<JoWa> Djärvt att byta dag. ;)
<GunnarHj> (tycker vi kan ställa in oss på att ha möte ett par gånger per säsong)
<GunnarHj> Det var ett misstag att byta dag!! 14 september, menade jag.
<JoWa> Då känner jag mig lugn. :)
<JoWa> +1
<Meerkat> september känns lite väl långt fram. Speciellt när ändringar i forumet ska göras some kanske behöver disskuteras ytterligare. Vad sägs som augusti?
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: Inget hindrar ju att kalla till extra möte vid behov.
<Meerkat> jaså. +1 på ditt förslag i så fall.
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> Jaha, på återseende 14 september och tack för i dag. :)
<GunnarHj> Vem/vilka kan göra de ändringar vi just har beslutat om?
<JoWa> Antagligen blir det Johan. Jag tar upp det internt.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Ok.
<GunnarHj> Tack för idag. :)
